# Wieso immer generell keine Fische im Miniteich?



## Jaschi (6. Mai 2008)

Hallo... ich verstehe es nicht ganz... wenn immer steht "BLOS KEINE FISCHE IN DEN TEICH" bezieht man das dann immer auf mehrere (viele) Fische???
Und wie sieht es aus wenn man "nur" zwei reinsetzt??? Vorallem wenn diese auch noch gleichgeschlächtlich sind, so das mit Nachwuchs nicht zu rechnen ist.... Denn ich verstehe es irgendwie nicht, wieso es geht z.B. Goldfische in ein 60Liter AQ zu setzen aber nicht zwei in einen z.B. 300 Liter Teich!!!
Vorallem wenn man den Teich mit Pflanzen und Filteranlage betreibt....
Kann mir nicht vorstellen das es schlimmer ist als zwei in einem 10000 Liter Teich zu setzen, wo sie sich alle 2 Wochen mal begegnen... *ggg*
Also, sind Eure Ratschläge kein Fischbesatz in "Miniteiche" zu setzen generell oder schon eher auf die Mänge bezogen????

Hoffe das mir das mal jemand verdeutlichen kann  

LG Jaschi


----------



## Christine (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wieso immer generell keine Fische im Miniteich?*

Lieber Jaschi,

generell mußt Du ersteinmal sehen, dass "nur" zwei Fische - bis auf wenige Arten - immer Quälerei ist, denn die meisten sind Schwarmfische. Da wären wir dann schon bei 5 bis 6 Minimum. Die lassen sich meisten kaum nach Männlein und Weiblein unterscheiden. Dann werden es immer mehr.

Ein weiterer Punkt ist: Schau Dir den Aufwand an, der mit einem Aquarium betrieben wird, um die Wasserqualität etc zu halten. Und dann setz das mal 1:1 um für deinen Teich. Und rechne noch die Umwelteinflüsse von außen dazu. Kriegst Du das noch hin? Geht wohl kaum. 

Ein Teich ist einfach kein Aquarium.


----------



## chromis (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wieso immer generell keine Fische im Miniteich?*

Hi Jaschi,

man sollte auch in 60l Becken keine Goldfische halten, das ist vollkommen ungenügend für Tiere dieser Endgröße:
http://goldfische.kaltwasseraquaristik.de/becken.htm

Beim Teich kommt hinzu, dass jahrezeitlich bedingt die Wasserparameter einfach zu unterschiedlich sind. Ein 300l Teich kann in einem strengen Winter vollkomen zufrieren und dann war's das mit dem Fischbesatz.

In Kleinteichen lassen sich aber temperaturtolerante kleine Aquarienfische in Sommerurlaub schicken, solange bis diese im Herbst wieder in Aquarium kommen. Viele dieser Arten lassen sich dann ohne Heizer über den Winter im Aquarium halten. Kardinalfische, Makropoden, Prachtbarben, Odessabarben und etliche Lebendgebärende gehören zu diesen Arten.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wieso immer generell keine Fische im Miniteich?*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich möchte auch mal was schreiben.

Wie viel ja vielleicht wissen, war ich auch mal ein Kleinteichbesitzer. 

Ich hatte in einem 600 L PE Teich Moderlieschen und eine Orfe. Dieser Teich wurde nach 2 Jahren wieder ausgegraben und was da alles zum Vorschein kam war nicht mehr schön. Schlamm, Dreck, Fischka... usw. ( Das war echt Lecker in der Nase ) ( Hier würde ich normalerweise den Kotzsmili benutzen )

Selbst die Pumpe, Filter und UVC konnten das Wasser nicht sauber halten.

Desshalb würde ich heute auch jeden davon abraten in so einem kleinen Teich Fische zu setzen.

Tiere kommen von ganz alleine in jeden Teich auch wenn es keine Fische sind ist das auch schön zu Beobachten.

Das wars von mir!

Lieber Jaschi möchtest Du Dir und den Fischen das antun?

.


----------



## Eugen (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wieso immer generell keine Fische im Miniteich?*



			
				Jaschi schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffe das mir das mal jemand verdeutlichen kann
> 
> LG Jaschi




Hi Jaschi, dann will ich mal den Versuch wagen, es anhand eines Beispiels zu verdeutlichen:

Ein zu Lebenslang Verurteilter kann in seiner Einzelzelle problemlos "alt" werden.
Die Zelle wird geheizt,er bekommt seine regelmäßige Kalorienzufuhr,er hat Licht,kann duschen  usw.

Der gleiche Mensch hat in einer Erdhöhle ohne soziale Rundumversorgung wesentlich geringere Chancen einige Jährchen zu überleben.

Die Lebensqualität ist in beiden Fällen nicht so prickelnd.

Verstanden ??


P.S.  Was ich überhaupt nicht verstehe :

Warum muß in eine noch so kleine Pfütze überhaupt ein Fisch.


----------



## Christine (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wieso immer generell keine Fische im Miniteich?*

Hi Ihrs,

ich muss den Jaschi jetzt mal in Schutz nehmen. Er hatte seine Frage etwas provokant gestellt mit dem Hinweis auf den 300-Liter-Teich. Nachdem ich mir nun aber seine Teichplanung angeschaut habe, denke ich, dass wir in seinem Fall über einen doch ein wenig größeren Teich sprechen. 
Und der wird zwar keine Koi-Oase, aber, wenn alles klappt wie geplant, ein nettes kleines Zuhause für die beiden vorhanden Fischchen und evtl. noch ein, zwei Kumpels oder ein paar Bitterlinge (ohne Muschel) gegen die Vereinsamung.

Aber nichts desto trotz für alle anderen Miniteichler, falls Ihr die Frage auf den Lippen habt: *(Gold-)Fische im 300-Liter-Teich? NEIN!*

(Ausnahmen siehe Beitrag #3!)


----------



## jochen (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wieso immer generell keine Fische im Miniteich?*

Hi,


generell braucht man darauf sicher nicht verzichten,
wie schon in einem anderen Beitrag geschrieben,
es gibt genügend Fische die sich sehr wohl in kleinen Gartenteichen wohlfühlen, ja sogar darin in der Sommerfrische sprichwörtlich "aufblühen".

Goldis und dergleichen sind meiner Meinung nicht geeignet.

Rainer hat ja schon einige Arten genannt, wichtig ist dabei jedoch wie schon oben beschrieben, die Überwinterung in einem Aquarium, ohne Heizer.
Am besten das Aquarium Anfang Septemper einfahren, um die Fische bei einem Temperatursturz schnell in den Keller zu bringen...


----------



## Jaschi (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wieso immer generell keine Fische im Miniteich?*

Vielen dank für die vielen Antworten, auch vielen dank an Blumenelse das Sie mich schon in Schutz nimmt...
Vielleicht habe ich meine frage zu Provokativ geschrieben, ja...
Ich wollte ja nur wissen ob es wirklich immer eine generelle verneinung sein muss bei Fischen im Miniteich.. wobei Miniteich jetzt ja auch ein dehnbarer begriff ist... oder ob man nicht erstmal schauen sollte, welche Fische und vor allem wieviele will der jenige da reinsetzen.... und wie ist es mit dem Überwintern etc.....
Mir ist schon klar das man keine Fische und schon garnicht 5 Kois in einen 200 Liter Teich mit 40 cm Wassertiefe packen sollte!!!!!! .... 

LG Jaschi


----------



## Wuzzel (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wieso immer generell keine Fische im Miniteich?*

Nahmt zusammen... 

... das Hauptproblem liegt meiner Meinung nach vor allem an den stark unterschiedlichen Wassertemperaturen. So ein kleiner Teich reagiert halt viel schneller auf das Wetter als ein großer. 
Heute morgen waren hier z.B. noch 6 Grad Lufttemperatur, jetzt sind es 22 Grad. 
Guppys oder ähnliches sind vielleicht ein Kompromiss für wenige Sommermonate, aber keinesfalls schon ab April oder Mai. 
Das Umsetzen in ein Aquarium im Herbst und das Umsetzen im Frühjahr bedeutet für die Fische auch immer wieder neuen Streß. 

Wer von uns möchte gern in einem 10qm Appartement leben in dem man tagsüber schwitzt und nachts frieren muss ? Ich nicht ! 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## jochen (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wieso immer generell keine Fische im Miniteich?*

Hi Wolf,

man sollte das wirklich nicht verallgemeinern, man sollte sich darüber informieren,
den Vergleich den du eben gegeben hast kann man so nicht stehen lassen.
Es gibt viele Fische, die das einfach gewohnt sind, von ihren natürlichen Habitaten.
Viele Fische brauchen eben genau das um sich wohlzufühlen.

zB. Fische aus der Regionen von Nordindien (Ausläufer vom Himalaya) zB. __ Schlangenköpfe (channa bleheri)) können gar nicht anders, die brauchen das, wie du so schön geschrieben hast, Appartment morgens kalt am Abend warm, und vor allem im Winter schön kalt im Keller... 

Die Fische welche Rainer oder eben ich selbst schon in anderen vergleichbaren Themen hier eingestellt haben sind eben dafür geeignet, das kannst du ruhig glauben, 
ich würde nie dazu raten wenn ich nur einen Gedanken hätte es könnte nicht den Gewohnheiten der Fische entsprechen, da steckt einfach zu viel Herzblut dahinter.

Viele Fische zeigen erst in kleineren Aquarien von unter 58ltr, ein ideales Verhalten, viele renomierte Aquarianer können das bestätigen, 
obwohl das vor etwa zehn Jahren absolut verpönt war, man sollte nicht mit der Zeit stehen bleiben und immer nur auf alte eingedroschene Standpunkte herumreiten.

Natürlich gilt das nicht für Koi, Goldi etc.,
 hier bin ich strikter Gegner von Überbesatz in Teichen, und wurde in letzter Zeit des öfteren im Forum gerade deswegen recht ruppig angefahren, jedoch dazu stehe ich...

Man kann eben nicht Fisch mit Fisch vergleichen, und schon gar nicht Fisch mit Mensch.


----------



## Wuzzel (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wieso immer generell keine Fische im Miniteich?*

Jo jochen, 
Du magst recht haben, aber oft ist so ein Miniteich die erste Begegnung mit der Fischhaltung und unendlich schwieriger stabil zu halten als ein vergleichbares Aquarium. Und fast immer kommen da sofort Fische rein ohne mal das Becken einzufahren. Mal ganz ehrlich, vieles geht, man kann vieles machen mit technischem Aufwand, aber bei den meisten Fragen gehts doch um den ersten kleinen Teich und in den meisten Fällen landen eben Goldfische oder Koi im Teich und keine __ Schlangenköpfe. 
Ich denk man sollte seinen Teich erst mal stabil am laufen haben und dann nach und nach über den Besatz mit Tieren anfangen. 
Ich wehre mich eben ein bisschen dagegen das Teich immer gleichgesetzt wird mit Fisch oder __ Goldfisch. Und sorry, wenn ich das mal so krass schreibe - Viele denken leider immer noch eine alte Kugelvase oder ähnliches ist ne ausreichende Behausung für einen Goldfisch - das ist eben leider nicht so. 

Ich ermutige lieber die Leute eines kleinen Teiches ein tolles Moorbeet, oder einen tollen Pflanzenteich zu machen, statt einen schlechten Fischteich. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## jochen (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wieso immer generell keine Fische im Miniteich?*

Hi Wolf...



meine Antwort #10 bezieht sich ja eher auf dem Thema speziell...

"generell keine Fische im Miniteich"


----------

